# Copie a carnetului de muncă



## esteb67

hello

i'd like to ask if somebody may translate me following 2 sentences:

VA RUGAM SA NE TRIMITETI O NOUA COPIE A CARNETULUI DE MUNCA, INTRUCAT LIPSESC PAGINI DIN COPIA CARNETUL DE MUNCA PRIMITA. ANEXAM UN EXEMPLAR DIN E205 RO (PROVIZORIU).

it's from the social security.
thank you for your help


----------



## farscape

Please kindly send another copy of the Employment Record Card (Personnel files/records in North America) because there are missing pages in the copy sent originally. The attachment contains a copy of form E205 RO (temporary).

Later,


----------



## esteb67

thank you for your help - have a nice day


----------



## alinapopi

esteb67 said:


> hello
> 
> i'd like to ask if somebody may translate me following 2 sentences:
> 
> VA RUGAM SA NE TRIMITETI O NOUA COPIE A CARNETULUI DE MUNCA, INTRUCAT LIPSESC PAGINI DIN COPIA CARNETUL DE MUNCA PRIMITA. ANEXAM UN EXEMPLAR DIN E205 RO (PROVIZORIU).
> 
> it's from the social security.
> thank you for your help


 

Buenos días,

Veo que tienes ya la respuesta, pero, por si acaso, te la pongo también en español:

_Envíen, por favor, una nueva copia de la (su) vida laboral, puesto que faltan páginas de la copia que hemos recibido. Adjuntamos un ejemplar E205 RO (provisional)._

Saludos,


----------

